# washing machine drain vent problems



## rebelbull

OK heres the problem
My washing machine has always girgled and filled up the sink in the kitchen when it is draining. It did not have a vent So I Made one 
as you can see in the pic

Well now it tried to backup and come out where the washing machine drain hose went in in which it always has done so i taped her up and put it back in
Now it back up fifteen inches strait up and out of the drain pipe. 
what could be the problem here???
is my drain pipe to short
i know its supposed to be out of the roof but i didnt want to do that if i didnt have to as it hasnt had one before
its fifteen inches higher
does it need to be higher than that I saw on another forum they had a three foot one
im stuck and about ready to just run a pipe outside
but do not want to unless i have to 

please help
christopher


----------



## johnnyboy

There is never a need to "tape" the washer hose, you obviously have a drainage problem. Might be time to snake the drain. A lot of time people put a sort of filter on the drain host to collect all the clothes fibers. That could be what clogged the drain.

Also that vent will work fine, it only needs to let air in, doesn't need to be "to the roof" air is air, 

however, as you have it will let sewer gas in your home. No good. You need to put an air asmittance valve on top of that 2" PVC. At 0 pressure, they stay closed to keep gas out. At negative pressure they open to let air in to faciliate the displacement of water while draining. At any positive pressure, i.e. a gust of wind, a backup of water, it will remain shut. 

http://www.acehardwaresuperstore.com/oatey-sure-vent-air-admittance-valve-p-24325.html?ref=42

home depot has them for a few bucks.


----------



## rebelbull

I appreciate it
you think i need to get a auger or just a little snake
could it been in the line before it ties into the main line or in the main line any ideas?
also i have snaked it from the part outside the kitchen and dont get anything maybe ill run it down the washer drain pipe.


----------



## Plumber101

Just installing an air admittance valve isn't going to help from what I see. Some code jurisdictions do not allow AAV's. Check with local codes.
The idea that air is air HA if that was true then why terminate any vents to the outside

Sewer gas smell???? Hum where is the trap??

If and when you snake the line and there is a trap install. There may be and I just can not see it. It should drain fine. From what I see this line goes in the floor (concrete) and runs under the concrete. Over time you can get a build up and a good rodding will help/fix your concern

The washer connection needs to be made by an air break and not taped in.

Simply put have Roto-Rooter or someone come out and do this or rent a machine with a 5/16 cable. A machine will rotate faser than by hand. Also if you can put a garden hose in the stand pipe and this will flush out the line while snaking


----------



## rebelbull

*More pixs*

I got under the house today and there is a trap we and also a s trap
as you can see in the first pic

the second pic is how the pvc runs and then is a downdraft right to a T in the main line which is two inch inside diamater. I know i need to put a drop on the pipe but wouldnt a Y help out more than the T that seems like it is adding constriction.

third pic is upstream where the pipe the washer tied into ties into the kitchen sink

fourth pick pic is a little farther down stream after the pvc turns into a black steel pipe which is the same 2 inch diamater but then it looks like in the pic it opens to a bigger size pipe

in the fifth pic it goes and makes a ninty degree turn to where the bathroom ties in

it looks all messed up to me 
Whatever size the black pipe is where it goes up to it and runs farther down I want to run that size back up stream to the sink put a Y on where the washing machine come into instead of the T with a slope on all by nothing into the floor joist will this work ??? iM still gunna find and take care of the clog but i want to fix this right

Yall think it will work?

or what would yall do about this

let me know thanks


----------



## COLDIRON

*Cover plate*

Not to side track you, staying out of the drainage answer sounds like your getting enough help.

After the drainage problem is fixed put a cover plate on that receptacle. :wink:


----------



## AllanJ

Not to sidetrack you but you must not tape the washing machine drain hose to the drain pipe. Otherwise you could overload the machine pump and damage it. Also that could allow sewage to back up into the machine.


----------



## rebelbull

yea I was already told that in the post above 
what im needing to know know
is what I have planned will this help me out on the draining after i get the clog out????


----------

